# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Շախմատի հավակնորդների մրցաշար` 2014-2016

## Tiger29

Արդեն գրեթե պարզ է, թե ովքեր են պայքարելու աշխարհի չեմպիոն` Մագնուս Կառլսենի հետ խաղալու համար:

1.Վիշվանաթան Անանդ (Հնդկաստան)-որպես 2014 թվականի աշխարհի առաջնությանը պարտվող շախմատիստ:
2.Ֆաբիանո Կարուանա (ԱՄՆ)-Գրան-Պրի
3.Հիկարու Նակամուրա (ԱՄՆ)-Գրան-Պրի
4.Պետեր Սվիդլեր (Ռուսաստան)-Աշխարհի գավաթի եզրափակիչ
5.Սերգեյ Կարյակին (Ռուսաստան)-Աշխարհի գավաթի եզրափակիչ
6.2015 թվականի միջին վարկանիշով ամենաբարձր շախմատիստ`հունվարի 1-դեկտեմբերի 1
7.2015 թվականի միջին վարկանիշով ամենաբարձր երկրորդ շախմատիստ`հունվարի 1-դեկտեմբերի 1
8.?

Վարկանիշով ամենայն հավանականությամբ տեղ կունենան բուլղարացի Վեսելին Թոփալովը և հոլանդացի Անիշ Գիրին:

8-րդ մասնակցին կընտրի մրցաշարը ընդունող երկիրը` ընտրելով 2725+ շախմատիստներից մեկին:

Տեսնենք Արոնյանը շանս կստանա այս անգամվա համար:

Աղբյուր

----------

John (02.10.2015), Malxas (12.03.2016)

----------


## John

Կռամնիկ, Գրիշչուկ, Գելֆանդ, Ադամն, Արոնյան ․․․ ահագին մեծ ընտրություն ունեն   :Smile: 
Բայց, հաշվի առնելով, որ ԱՄՆ-ում է անցկացվելու ոնց հասկացա, հավանական ա, որ իրանց երկրնից մեկին կընտրեն, որ լինի 8րդ մասնակիցը))) Մասնավորապես՝ Ուեսլի Սո, ջահել ֆիլիպինցի, ով հանդես է գալիս ԱՄՆի դրոշի տակ:

----------

Tiger29 (02.10.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

> Կռամնիկ, Գրիշչուկ, Գելֆանդ, Ադամն, Արոնյան ․․․ ահագին մեծ ընտրություն ունեն  
> Բայց, հաշվի առնելով, որ ԱՄՆ-ում է անցկացվելու ոնց հասկացա, հավանական ա, որ իրանց երկրնից մեկին կընտրեն, որ լինի 8րդ մասնակիցը))) Մասնավորապես՝ Ուեսլի Սո, ջահել ֆիլիպինցի, ով հանդես է գալիս ԱՄՆի դրոշի տակ:


Ցուցակը մեծ ա`



http://2700chess.com/

Չհաշված էն շախմատիստները, ովքեր գցել են գործակիցները էս մի քանի ամսվա մեջ: Հաշվելու են հուլիսի 1-ից սկսած 2725+ ներին:
Ասում են հիմնական թեկնածուները չինացիներն են: Մանավանդ հենց հիմա ունեն երկու տաղանդ` Դինգ Լիրենը, որը ռեկորդային բարձր վարկանիշ ունի (իրանց համար) ու Վեյ Յին` ով 16 տարեկան ա ու շատ քիչ էր մնում աշխարհի գավաթից անցներ: Դե Ադրբեջանն էլ շանս ունի անցկացնի: Էդ ժամանակ Մամեդյարովին կվերցնեն: Վաշիե Լագրավն ա շատ լավ խաղում վերջերս: Դե ռուսներն էլ մեկին կընտրեն  :Smile: 
Սպասենք, տեսնենք, հետաքրքիր ա լինելու: Բայց դե Ադամս, Գելֆանդ մի քիչ սուտ կլինի արդեն:
Դե մեկ էլ Արոնյանին կտեսնենք, եթե Հայաստանը ընդունող երկիր լինի:

Հ.Գ.  Կրամնիկ, Ադամս, John ջան:

----------

John (03.10.2015)

----------


## John

> Հ.Գ. Կրամնիկ, Ադամս, John ջան:


Գրածը չկարդալն էլ էս ա մինչև տեղադրելը )))
Վերևում դրածդ լինկում հուլիսի տվյալներն էլ կար, այսինքն էն ցանկը, որտեղից ընտրելու են։ Տենց շատ տեղյակ չեմ, շանս կա՞ որ Հայաստանում անցկացվի։ Վերջ ի վերջո եզակի սպորտերից ա, որ հարգանք-պատիվ ունենք աշխարհում ու ուժեղ տղեք )))

----------


## Tiger29

> Գրածը չկարդալն էլ էս ա մինչև տեղադրելը )))
> Վերևում դրածդ լինկում հուլիսի տվյալներն էլ կար, այսինքն էն ցանկը, որտեղից ընտրելու են։ Տենց շատ տեղյակ չեմ, շանս կա՞ որ Հայաստանում անցկացվի։ Վերջ ի վերջո եզակի սպորտերից ա, որ հարգանք-պատիվ ունենք աշխարհում ու ուժեղ տղեք )))


Էս պահին ոչ մի խոսակցություն չկա: Հոկտեմբերի 6-ից ուսանողական խաղերն են անցկացվելու` ընդ որում առաջին անգամ: Մեծ ծախսեր են պահանջում, որը տալը էդքան էլ հեշտ չի:
Եթե Իլյումժինովը զգա ձախողվում ա, մի բան կմտածի, էս իրա <<բարեկամ>> երկրների հաշվին  :Smile: 
Դե հիմա ԱՄՆ-ն ա թափով գումարներ ծախսում, նենց որ հավատալու ա, որ Սո-ին կուզենան <<մտցնեն>> կազմ:

----------

John (03.10.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

Հավակնորդների մրցաշար-2016
10-30 մարտի` 2015 թվական
Մոսկվա


Կազմակերպիչների կողմից ընտրված թեկնածու` Լևոն Արոնյան:



Իհարկե մեր հայերի մատը խառն է: Կազմակերպողը <<Տաշիր>> ընկերությունն է:
Մրցանակային ֆոնդը ամենաքիչը 420,000 եվրո:
Այս ընթացքում ՖԻԴԵ-ի նախագահ Կիրսան Իլյումժինովը մի քանի անգամ եկել է Հայաստան և պայմանավորվածություն ձեռք բերել:




Աղբյուր

Պաշտոնական աղբյուր

----------

John (06.11.2015), Լեո (06.11.2015)

----------


## Tiger29

Սկիզբը դրված է:
Առաջին խաղը խաղացված:
Անանդը նորից փայլում է:

----------

John (12.03.2016), Աթեիստ (12.03.2016)

----------


## Tiger29

Մրցաշարի ավարտին դեռ 8 տուր կա:











Աղբյուր

----------

John (19.03.2016), Vaio (21.03.2016), Yevuk (21.03.2016), Աթեիստ (20.03.2016), Լեո (20.03.2016), Մուշու (19.03.2016), Նաիրուհի (19.03.2016), Ներսես_AM (19.03.2016), Տրիբուն (20.03.2016)

----------


## Լեո

Խաղերին օնլայն որտե՞ղ կարող ենք հետևել:

----------


## John

> Խաղերին օնլայն որտե՞ղ կարող ենք հետևել:


Ստեղ օրինակ

----------

Լեո (20.03.2016)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Խաղերին օնլայն որտե՞ղ կարող ենք հետևել:


http://worldchess.com կարող ես ուղիղ հեռարձակումը մեկնաբանությամբ դիտել/լսել

----------

Լեո (21.03.2016)

----------


## Guest

Որոշիչ խաղը թեժ ա http://www.chessbomb.com/arena/2016-candidates/14-Karjakin_Sergey-Caruana_Fabiano

----------

Աթեիստ (28.03.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

Արոնյանը հեչ շանս ունի՞։
Եթե ես վերջի փուլն ա, ձևն չունի, ոնց որ թե։

----------


## Guest

> Արոնյանը հեչ շանս ունի՞։
> Եթե ես վերջի փուլն ա, ձևն չունի, ոնց որ թե։


Չէ, շանս չկա

----------


## Tiger29

Մագնուս Կարլսենը պահպանում է աշխարհի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը`




Արժանի մրցախաղի, արժանի ավարտ`




Magnus Carlsen---6---3=9

Sergey Karjakin---6---1=7


chess-news.ru

----------

John (01.12.2016), Mr. Annoying (01.12.2016), Մուշու (01.12.2016)

----------

